# I was so proud of Heidi today!



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi doesn't really like other dogs. We have her in daycare two times a week, but she never really interacted with other dogs until recently. I think the daycare might be good for her though because they told us that she actually played with another dog last week for the first time. The staff was very excited about it!

Today we went Christmas tree cutting with relatives and two of them brought their dogs (a six-month-old pitbull/rottweiler mix and a four-year-old pug). After a little initial posturing (on her part), Heidi got along fine with them. In fact, we were even able to let the three of them run around in the house (under our watchful eye, of course).

I never thought I'd see the day when we could let Heidi loose in the house with another dog--let alone two! I hope this is the start of her being able to get along with other dogs.

A little social sniffing:










Heidi and Molly--yes, I know GSDs shouldn't be forced to dress up in cutesy outfits, but I couldn't resist!










Sitting nicely for treats:


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Way to go, Heidi!! She is sooo beautiful. And what great progress she is making! Good for you for doing the daycare with her, if you trust the daycare staff well. It sounds like your stunning, gorgeous girl is really doing great! I am so happy for you.. for Heidi, too!! I love her red and white jester collar outfit!! Very Christmas-elf!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Patti! Her daycare place is great. You can watch the dogs on webcam. In fact, there is a dog that looks exactly like Heidi there. The only difference is that this dog likes to play and Heidi prefers to patrol the perimeters and try to open the gates. When Heidi first started going there, we heard that she opened the gate several times and let the other dogs loose down the hallway! There are usually about 5-6 GSDs in this daycare at a time, and the staff tells us that they do recognize each other as GSDs (I don't know how they know this...)







But it sounds pretty cute!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear this!! She looks so beautiful in those pics.

What a good girl. Her BFF Sierra is proud of her!!









See, our adopted "problem" children can come around with 
enough help from loving parents!!

<<hugs>>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Good girl Heidi!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Val and Steph! I was so glad when Heidi and Sierra got along so well at Point Isabel--despite the fact that they're both females. That seemed to be one of the first steps Heidi had towards realizing that other dogs can be fun to hang around with and not necessarily be a threat to her. I hope this continues!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

btw - she looks GREAT too!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ooooh, I'm jealous! My Mixed breed rescue is a challenge with other dogs, though she sometimes does well with other dominant males. 

Congratulations for the work, training, effort and socialization you put into Heidi! She is a good dog inside, and you are bringing that Heidi out!


----------

